# Cleaning a Grater?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have this grater that I use mainly for shredding cheese. The problem is that I cannot figure out how to get the cheese pieces from the inside of the thing. I try to rinse it out right after I use it, and I let it soak to get the pieces that I missed. But it's not working. I swear I've been soaking it for 3 days already, and I've tried scrubbing it with a scrubby sponge. I just can't seem to get it clean. 

Help?


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Never tried this, but sounds reasonable....


Grate a piece of apple or raw potato immediately after you grate cheese. The potato will clear the shredded cheese from the holes of the grater.




Read more: How to Clean a Cheese Grater | eHow.com How to Clean a Cheese Grater | eHow.com


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I use a dish washing brush.. Works well for me.. 

About the only thing I use a grater for is cheese for tostadas I make a lot.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Ditto on the brush.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. I don't have any of the scrubby brushes anymore, not sure what happened to them. I guess I need to buy another one because I'm constantly shredding cheese.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can also use a baby bottle brush. I grate cheese all the time, too.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

We change out our tooth brushes every month, and I keep one in the kitchen for the small spaces. When I clean a grater that has been used on cheese, I use COLD water at first, since I read somewhere that the hot water just cooks it on the surface. Put a bit of dish soap on the toothbrush and use it to scrub after the cold soak. If it is done right away no problems! HTH
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I wrap the dish cloth over my hand, insert hand carefully through largest open end, then wipe downward toward that open end. The inside is relatively smoothe, and it wipes out well. Don't go the other direction or you'll 'grate' your hand! I also run mine through the bottom of the dishwasher afterward.


----------

